# Antique copper pots/pans



## apicius (Aug 20, 2008)

I've been wondering if anyone has any insight about buying and using antique copper pots and pans .. I've been toying with the idea of buying *new* sauce pans and what not, but just happened to find some copper pots and pans (these are easily >100 years old I think) that are a fraction of the price of new ones.

They seem to be in decent condition, but the owner is pretty sure they haven't been used in a real long time.

Thanks!


----------



## dillbert (Jul 2, 2008)

copper pots and pans are superb.

on the antique bit, prior art was a copper body and tin coated interior. perfectly safe, etc., but the tin does wear and where on earth can you get a copper pot re-tinned now-a-days? France, mebbe - there are places there that still use hundred year old (copper) pots.

hah! I should surf before I speak: Cookware Retinning and Metal Refinishing

newer ones are copper with stainless interiors -

"haven't been used" see that site for tips on safety of copper pots in need of retinning attention.


----------



## dscheidt (Feb 27, 2008)

Copper pots should last forever. They are, or should be, lined with tin (some old pots are lined with silver). The tin lining will, sooner (if they're attacked with an SOS pad) or later (if used with care, and not burned) wear out. If it's still in good shape, the pans are certainly usable. If it's worn out or through, it can be redone, but it's (very) expensive.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

I would highly recommend scouring the charity shops. I've bought one antique and another one lately that was really really ancient. It has a handle that looks like it was cut out with scissors and the securing rivets are definitely homemade. Paid £2. Dont know how to care for it but apart from a bit of verdigris at the base of the handle, it's in lovely condition.
I dont use it cos i'm afraid i may catch something. Lovely on the wall tho.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Retinning isn't cheap, but it's not all that expensive either. In addition to tinning the pan (or pot), the tinner will usually clean the copper to new condition. Here's a link to the only place I know (the same place referenced by Dillbert), which does any kind of real business retinning copper: Pricing cost for retinning refinishing copper cookware pot pan

Copper is beautiful to be sure, but tinned copper requires some care cleaning (mostly keeping it away from destructive hands), and the bottoms require a lot of work to keep clean and polished.

Copper has the reputation of being "the best." But my experience is that compared to other good cookware, copper doesn't offer enough _significant_ performance advantages for performance alone to justify its additional cost and maintenance. One man's opinion, your mileage may vary.

BDL


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

The 12 qt. Mauviel hand hammered stockpot I got from ebay for only $50, costed another $50 for retinning from Rocky Mountain Retinning in Denver in 2002. The copper cleanup and retinning was excellent, second to none.


----------



## nthung (Mar 6, 2015)

Search for copper pots with a stainless steel or tin lining so you get the best of both worlds: great thermal conductivity, with the safety and versatility of a nonreactive lining. Pricing cost copper cookware pot pan


----------

